# We've Bonded....



## choppie (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi again...

Well, a week ago I was worried if I could bond with my new tiel, Now I think that I might have overdone it a bit. I cannot leave the room without him screeching, and my husband sleeps in the afternoon so I need him quiet. Any ideas on how we can bond "normally" without all the noise when I leave to get tea or something? Another bird is out of the question, I barely got my husband to agree to one bird. Thanks


----------



## LeopardPrintBee (Nov 22, 2011)

Is it his flock call or a constant screech? (If you call back, does he stop?)

If it's a screech, I have no ideas I'm afraid. But if it makes you feel any better ours is the same and due to where she is you just can't come to her when she's quiet (as she starts up as soon as you start opening the door) 

Hope you get it sorted! Lovely bird, by the way  x


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Try covering the cage when she is loud. Leave it on until she is quiet, then remove it. You have to be persistent and it won't be effective immediately but she should learn eventually.


----------



## wimpy (Jan 12, 2012)

Bless. I have now got Lily to wolf wistle which is awsum in less than 2 weeks. I have to laugh though as when i leave the room she whistles at me at the top of her voice untill i whistle back.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

wimpy said:


> Bless. I have now got Lily to wolf wistle which is awsum in less than 2 weeks. I have to laugh though as when i leave the room she whistles at me at the top of her voice untill i whistle back.


A female cockatiel? Good job on getting her to whistle in two weeks! I'm jealous


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I wish I could help but mine have absolute fits when I leave, scream and scream and scream, I mostly look at it as a compliment that they want me back It does annoy me sometimes but mine usually will quiet down after awhile.
You could try calling back when the flock calling starts, it might help calm him down.


p.s. Wimpy since lily is so young she might actually be a boy if shes whistling


----------



## wimpy (Jan 12, 2012)

I was given a lay in this morning which was nice. All was quiet untill the door bell went. I heard the wife shout to me to get up so i answered ok. Lily must have heard my voice as she started shouting and wistling at the top of her voice lol this carried on all the time i was getting dressed and it took me to whistle back to her and she went as quiet as a mouse. Wish my kids were as easy lol. 

I was ahocked she picked up the wolf wistle in only 2 weeks so time for something new i think. The great escape tune i think. lol


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, even if you had another tiel, I don't think they would stop calling you if they bond to you that much - it happened to me. Now I have to carry two little feathery bodies around the house, LOL. Good thing I have two shoulders.
When I really want them to stop flock calling, I give them a treat or their favorite chew toy, that's about it. I know it could be understood as rewarding loud behavior but if anyone else has better ideas I am also open to suggestions


----------

